# Homemade recipes?



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Anyone know of any good recipes for treats?! I want healthy ones! If you have any websites or know of any books or anything that would be helpful to me, let me know! If you make some yourself and have pictures, that'd be even better!! I get the Daily Dog Tips and Dogster emails, and one of them gave me a really yummy sounding recipe for some kind of smoothie popsicle for dogs! I want to make Roxy fun treats like that! Any ideas would be appreciated! :hello1:


----------



## Ava (Jul 6, 2011)

*Health treats*

I give mine (thawed) frozen green beans or carrot slices. Keep a few in the fridge. If you want to make them extra tasty, cook them in low salt beef broth for a while. I also give them raw almonds and an occasional sardine, which they love. I use the red container of King Oscar finest brisling sardines which really doesn't smell strongly. It's rich in omeaga3s and minerals. I will sit in front of the tv and cut up prunes, each into 4 tidbit pieces. I wear latex gloves since it's a little messy. They love getting a prune or dried apricot tidbit. The prunes are helpful in making proficient poop. The almonds help provide bulk for their poop, too. I don't really bake dog treats, since I'm sure they are getting enough carbs from their regular meals.


----------

